# Know Im getting older



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I was shopping and bought my pistol for a lil range time.I only fired 150 rounds but when I was through my thumb was killing me from loading mags.I broke down and bought a butler creek mag loader and now I wonder how I got by.It makes loading so easy.I was a lil fumbly at first but got the hang of it.It cost me 40 but is worth it.Not only that but said it will work on 9mm-45acp,double or single stack.My handgun is 9x18 so it should also work on .380.Dealer took it out and made sure it would work and the package insert fit nicely in my range bag.If your hands are arthritic like mine this is a good option.Also aids in unloading mags.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

skullfr said:


> I was shopping and bought my pistol for a lil range time.I only fired 150 rounds but when I was through my thumb was killing me from loading mags.I broke down and bought a butler creek mag loader and now I wonder how I got by.It makes loading so easy.I was a lil fumbly at first but got the hang of it.It cost me 40 but is worth it.Not only that but said it will work on 9mm-45acp,double or single stack.My handgun is 9x18 so it should also work on .380.Dealer took it out and made sure it would work and the package insert fit nicely in my range bag.If your hands are arthritic like mine this is a good option.*Also aids in unloading mags*.


So does the trigger. ;-)


----------

